# DRDC Toronto...



## zorro (21 Nov 2006)

One further questions on the post-ASC medicals in toronto for any docs out there....

what do the following tests do:
1. Corneal topography
2. Cog Screen

???


----------



## XJSKINS (21 Nov 2006)

Corneal topography
Of all the technology currently available, corneal topography provides the most detailed information about the curvature of the cornea.  Using a very sophisticated computer and software, thousands of measurements are taken and analyzed in just seconds.  The computer generates a color map from the data.  This information is useful to evaluate and correct astigmatism, monitor corneal disease, and detect irregularities in the corneal shape. 

The map is interpreted much like other topography maps.  The cool shades of blue and green represent flatter areas of the cornea, while the warmer shades of orange and red and represent steeper areas.  This corneal map allows the physician to formulate a “3-D” perspective of the cornea’s shape.  Measuring astigmatism is important for planning refractive surgery, fitting contact lenses, and calculating intraocular lens power.

that was a copy and paste.

The cog screen i BELIEVE is basically a history and risk assment of any cardio or vascual diseases or conditions

cheers
Skins


----------



## Astrodog (22 Nov 2006)

There was a cognitive test as well... cog screen?


----------



## old man neri (22 Nov 2006)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> There was a cognitive test as well... cog screen?



I would conclude the same. It's a computer game that more or less just messes with you, kind of fun. None of the tests you can prepare or study for. The only suggestion I have is don't drink the night before and get some rest, that will help a bit with the cognitive test.

From what I remember there is an electro cardio graph, a lung capacity test, the cognitive abilities test, a hearing test, height and weight measurement, detailed scan to see what cockpits you can fit in (forget the name of the scan), they ultra sound your heart, you get X-rays done before you leave Trenton, a short eye picture, a interview with the flight surgeon, any other test the doc may require, and a whole lot of waiting around reading old magazines. The entire thing should take you less than a day unless they wish to test you further for whatever reasons. Again, you can't study for these tests, my only advice is not to drink the night before and get a good night's rest.

Cheers.


----------

